# Need help male or female



## Ces0809 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi guys I'm new here I woul liked some help if possible on sexing two of my Phyllobates terribilis they are about the one year mark and I think I have two males but have not heard any calling or laying yet. Also when I purchased them from a reptile shop they states they were the Orange terribilis, I highly doubt that but just need a second opinions from someone more experienced. I know it's asked a lot but if I do have 2 males or 2 females I would like to trade someone in they want to do an even exchange I'm in the sanbernardino county area if any frogers are located near me that's southern Cali if you don't know lol any info helps guy/girls let me know what you think.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

They are too young to sex. You have about another year before being able to tell. Sometimes males will call as early as 18 months, but you likely won't see visual distinction until 2-2.5 years old.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

The color is a bit washed out but they could be oranges. I have a group of 4, all from the same clutch. One of them is very yellow. Did they tell you what line or who the breeder was


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

There are a couple of us in the San Bernardino area. Welcome to the boards! Feel free to contact me if you need any help or if you are looking for anything in particular. Out of curiosity, what city are you in and what pet store did you get the frogs from?


----------



## Ces0809 (Jan 14, 2015)

Aldross said:


> The color is a bit washed out but they could be oranges. I have a group of 4, all from the same clutch. One of them is very yellow. Did they tell you what line or who the breeder was


Thanks for the info but unfortunately I did not get the info from the reptile shop. The shops was called jerrasic reptiles in Rancho cucamonga California the shop is out of business now and really never got a blood line Its a bummer I know. But thanks for letting me know thT the color can be off


----------



## Ces0809 (Jan 14, 2015)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> There are a couple of us in the San Bernardino area. Welcome to the boards! Feel free to contact me if you need any help or if you are looking for anything in particular. Out of curiosity, what city are you in and what pet store did you get the frogs from?


I'm located in Fontana California are you in my vanicity. And thanks for letting me know and do have any darts that you sell or trade just asking.


----------



## Ces0809 (Jan 14, 2015)

khoff said:


> They are too young to sex. You have about another year before being able to tell. Sometimes males will call as early as 18 months, but you likely won't see visual distinction until 2-2.5 years old.


Thank you for the info I really appreciate any advise


----------

